# Living with your ex



## Zapp Rowsdower (Feb 20, 2012)

I put up a few posts earlier this year, when my wife and I first separated. While we were reconciling, she confronted me about the posts - I must have made them too specific for my own good. I owned up to it, and I haven't been back on TAM since.

...until now. This week I told my wife, in no uncertain terms, that I think the marriage is over and I want out. She refuses to accept it. (And if she sees this new message? Screw it.)

My issue is that I feel I've been pushed around by my wife during the marriage, and after a few incidents this month, things came to a head this week when, during some time alone at the house, I put away laundry. When she got home she was mad that I hadn't cleaned the living room instead, and then she started grilling me on how much time I spent on everything.

The next night she doubled down and told me that she feels I hurry though all my household chores to get them over with. I told her to F off.

Yesterday we had a long conversation in which I told her the love is completely gone, I'm fed up with it, and I want this marriage to end. She's been trying to use the children against me, of course, and she spent last night trying to convince me to go on a trip we'd planned for next month.

She also admitted to me that when we first separated, she saw that my facebook page had been left open, so she went in and read my personal messages with my brother (who is also going through separation and divorce). She "apologized" for it, but rationalized it by saying she was "at a low point" and, in any event, I'm just as guilty because of the awful things my brother and I said about her.

As the night went on, I had to go out to get milk. She actually asked me to bring her back McDonald's for supper, and then she got pissy when I didn't do it! At the end of the night, when I was in the spare bedroom, she briefly refused to leave, saying "it's my house and I can stay where I want."

This woman is completely out of control, but I don't want to leave the house for now. My kids are here, and I have no relatives or close friends in the area (except for mutual friends with my wife). But until I get settled in a new place, living in the same house with this woman is going to be a nightmare. How have you handled it?


----------



## GhostRydr (Jun 2, 2012)

I am living with my soon to be ex, I sleep on the couch, shes sane about 5 hours of the day ignores me a good portion and argues with me for nothing the rest. Ive given her 3- 4 months to get a job and then I am gone. She will unplug the tv on me, stand in front of my projector if Im watching that, etc..basically I wanna throw her threw the wall but restraining myself. Sometimes when I really cant take it, I go get a motel, order a dominos pizza, take along a few dvds and my mini portable player to plug into their set. Good peaceful times when Im away from that succubus.


----------



## KanDo (Jun 15, 2011)

It can be worse! I had my STBXwife in my place for months! see the link in my signature


----------

